# New BH



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Varda and her handler Donna received their BH today under USA judge Craig Groh. They also received the High Performance in a BH. They did an excellent job especially considering that Varda is not yet 16 months. I am a very proud grandma. Varda is from my C litter.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

AWESOME!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... that's awesome!!! You should be very proud!!!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

to all!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

to all!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

awesome job!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. It is really rewarding watching club members, grandpups and friends do well at a trial.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Lisa! and to Donna and Varda









Lee


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Very nice! Big Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A couple of photos.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------

